# Info on this Torker



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have looked everywhere on this bike and can't find a serial # The crank is a one piece and the chain ring is marked "Schwinn" but I don't think this is a Schwinn bike. I would like to know about when this bike was made and what it might be worth. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2010)

And a couple of more pics. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ericbaker (Aug 31, 2010)

probably 1983 or '84. Toss me a PM if you are looking to sell it. an odd mix of parts on there. Torker built the 1st gen Haro freestylers in '83.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I found the serial # which indicated '84 Pro XL model. Bike has been sold. v/r Shawn


----------

